# Three young people gunned down in North Carolina family home over parking dispute



## Sherlōck (Feb 11, 2015)

> A  family of three young Muslims have been shot dead in their home in a quiet neighbourhood of North Carolina in the US.
> 
> Police have named the victims as 23-year-old Deah Shaddy Barakat, 23, his wife Yusor Mohammad, 21, and her sister, Razan Mohammad Abu-Salha, 19.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 11, 2015)

> 23-year-old Deah Shaddy Barakat, 23,



0/10 for proofreading


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2015)

Assassin was probably a racist hick.

RIP.


----------



## Roman (Feb 11, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Assassin was probably a racist hick.
> 
> RIP.





Seems that way


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 11, 2015)

It's in his name.


----------



## GrimaH (Feb 11, 2015)

Either the OP took this part out for some reason, or the Independent added it in after the thread was posted.



> Hicks described himself as an atheist on Facebook and posted regular images and text condemning all religions. Police said he handed himself in last night.



It also links to an article on him.





> *Chapel Hill shooting: Craig Stephen Hicks condemned all religions on Facebook prior to 'Muslim mass-murder' arrest *
> 
> The man arrested on suspicion of killing three young Muslims in North Carolina described himself as an “anti-theist” and criticised all religions online.
> 
> ...



I don't understand how anyone can honestly support atheist activism and yet stoop to doing something so inhumane.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2015)

How tragic but unsurprising
Violence will continue to escalate until a drastic solution is taken but we live in a world now where political leaders are not trigger-happy but gun-shy.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 11, 2015)

Damn they look so happy and nice and they did fun stuff as well as charity work.

The article title should be:

'*Three Exemplary Young Americans Murdered by Racist Hicks*'.

I don't care if this fool likes Game of Thrones or whatever. He's a murderer.

Why is the Independent article showing me pictures of this disgusting guy? I don't care about him.


----------



## SLB (Feb 11, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Damn they look so happy and nice and they did fun stuff as well as charity work.
> 
> The article title should be:
> 
> ...



dude is fairly anti religion from the second article. can't rule out their religious background being the motivator for what took place.

and on that note, yeah this creases me. young students set to benefit society gunned down. ugh.


----------



## stream (Feb 11, 2015)

Wow. You have to wonder why anybody would do something so stupid.

I mean, Muslim terrorists claim they are doing it for their religion, or to stop US imperialism or whatever; 23 years-old losers say they want to get revenge against all women for not having sex with them; but what was this guy trying to accomplish? Compete with Florida or something?


----------



## GrimaH (Feb 11, 2015)

There is so much about this case that simply doesn't make sense.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 11, 2015)

Who gives a shit. The only good muslims are dead muslims.


----------



## Son of Goku (Feb 11, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Who gives a shit. The only good muslims are dead muslims.



Usually this kind of hate-speech would be severly punished, possibly even with a perma-ban. But since _our _Mod is of the same mind...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Usually this kind of hate-speech would be severly punished, possibly even with a perma-ban. But since _our _Mod is of the same mind...



no it wouldn't 
he's not specifically/individually flaming anyone 
same reason why al Mudaari isn't banned for being an ISIS sympathizer


----------



## Blue (Feb 11, 2015)

Is there any evidence it was racially or religiously motivated?

I have to remind you guys that



> described himself as an “anti-theist” and criticised all religions online.


Describes half of you here in the cafe


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2015)

How many fedoras you think this guy owned?

And what quality?

That was some military grade tipping right there, so it's gotta be pretty severe.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 11, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Usually this kind of hate-speech would be severly punished, possibly even with a perma-ban. But since _our _Mod is of the same mind...


Crimea river.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 11, 2015)

Another day another dollar.


----------



## SLB (Feb 11, 2015)

Blue said:


> Is there any evidence it was racially or religiously motivated?
> 
> I have to remind you guys that
> 
> Describes half of you here in the cafe



fair enough. but the escalation to murder and the fact that he turned himself in later more or less points to premeditation and swift execution. if religion isn't the motivator here i can't fathom what would be.


----------



## SLB (Feb 11, 2015)

lemme rephrase that. targeting three people that just so happen to be muslim in a community that seems pretty high-risk after posting anti-religious sentiments... seems odd. even nutjobs have some kind of stresser.


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 11, 2015)

Does he has evidence he committed it or is he just yearning for spotlight?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 11, 2015)

RACE WAR SOON


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 11, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Who gives a shit. The only good muslims are dead muslims.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2015)

Blue said:


> Is there any evidence it was racially or religiously motivated?



He's white, blue. That's all you need.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 11, 2015)

don't pretend he isn't right


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 11, 2015)

Guy is a le edgy atheist that you'd find on the internet, not some far right republican that the media so desperately wants him to be.

That being said I'm sure this is just unfortunate blowback from Muslim behavior.


----------



## Son of Goku (Feb 11, 2015)

WAD said:


> no it wouldn't
> he's not specifically/individually flaming anyone



I once said something that was generalizing Jews, half joking (something like: collective guilting seeming to be a Jewish thing > Germans/Palestininans). Pretty harmless stuff compared to what ExoShit wrote. Yet it resulted in a very stern warning by our Mod (whom I was debating).

So no, you don't have to attack someone specifically to be out of bounds.



> same reason why al Mudaari isn't banned for being an ISIS sympathizer



I don't recall any instance where he called for the genocide of any group of people. But maybe I missed something.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 11, 2015)

At this point I'd like to see the consistent posts condemning all atheists for their atrocities, preferably linking them back to Hitler and Stalin and then returning full circle to condemn the top atheists in the Cafe.  

Seriously tho, this is messed up.  This guy is a terrible person and I hope he gets the death penalty.  I won't go as far as to say atheism is the cause of this incident, but the man's radical atheism was his motivating factor in this murder.


----------



## GrimaH (Feb 11, 2015)

baconbits said:


> Seriously tho, this is messed up.  This guy is a terrible person and I hope he gets the death penalty.  I won't go as far as to say atheism is the cause of this incident, but the man's radical atheism was his motivating factor in this murder.



I don't think radical atheism advocates the mass murder of all believers of monotheistic religion.
That said, it does seem very likely that all the critical rhetoric he basically submerged himself in had encouraged him to eventually dehumanize the victims, enabling his willingness to slaughter them.

It's just a fucking tragedy all round.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 11, 2015)

GrimaH said:


> I don't understand how anyone can honestly support atheist activism and yet stoop to doing something so inhumane.


Religous people do it all the time, how is this any different?


tari101190 said:


> '*Three Exemplary Young Americans Murdered by Racist Hicks*'.


At least be subtle with your racism


Blue said:


> Describes half of you here in the cafe


Seto hasn't posted in a while, any chance it's him?


----------



## GrimaH (Feb 11, 2015)

klad said:


> Religious people do it all the time, how is this any different?



Just to list one example, we aren't obligated to follow holy books telling us by divine authority to dehumanize and kill/subdue all believers simply for not being us.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 11, 2015)

GrimaH said:


> I don't understand how anyone can honestly support atheist activism and yet stoop to doing something so inhumane.



Extremism isn't exclusive to the religious, and neither is idiocy or lunacy.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 11, 2015)

this neckbeard got no neck


----------



## perman07 (Feb 11, 2015)

Well, there goes the whole "No one has been killed in the name of atheism" argument at least, so there's that....

PS! Atheist myself btw, just always thought that argument was ridiculously naive, shitty people in every demographic of enough people in it.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 11, 2015)

people in america get shot all the time, this case shouldn't be special
OH BUT DEY MUSLIMS DOE


----------



## GrimaH (Feb 11, 2015)

> In a , Chapel Hill police said that "preliminary investigation indicates that the crime was motivated by an ongoing neighbour dispute over _*parking*_."



I'd just like to take this moment to say a big Fuck You to the Independent for that "he was an antitheist" hook. Played us like fools.


----------



## Blue (Feb 11, 2015)

GrimaH said:


> I'd just like to take this moment to say a big Fuck You to the Independent for that "he was an antitheist" hook. Played us like fools.



Not me, bitch

not meeee

#endracebait


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2015)

Blue said:


> Not me, bitch
> 
> not meeee
> 
> #endracebait



Muslims aren't a race.


----------



## Blue (Feb 11, 2015)

NaS said:


> Muslims aren't a race.



Stop being mad you took the racebait


----------



## J★J♥ (Feb 11, 2015)

Good news everyone


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2015)

Blue said:


> Stop being mad you took the racebait



What bait?


----------



## Blue (Feb 11, 2015)

NaS said:


> What bait?



One bait
Two bait
Red bait

*Spoiler*: __ 



Blue bait


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2015)

Blue said:


> One bait
> Two bait
> Red bait
> 
> ...



Are you.. cybering with me?


----------



## Blue (Feb 11, 2015)

NaS said:


> Are you.. cybering with me?



Please keep your fantasies under control

your grammar fascism too


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2015)

baconbits said:


> At this point I'd like to see the consistent posts condemning all atheists for their atrocities, preferably linking them back to Hitler and Stalin and then returning full circle to condemn the top atheists in the Cafe.



No matter how much people try to deny it.  Hitler was a Christian through and through.



> Seriously tho, this is messed up.  This guy is a terrible person and I hope he gets the death penalty.  I won't go as far as to say atheism is the cause of this incident, but the man's radical atheism was his motivating factor in this murder.



Life in jail.  No execution we don't need to keep a barbaric practice that the civilized world has mostly dropped and seemingly got better crime rate drops along with it.


----------



## Gino (Feb 11, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Who gives a shit. The only good muslims are dead muslims.



Let's hope someone erases your existence from the face of the earth. It matters little to me if you are trolling or not.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2015)

NaS said:


> Muslims aren't a race.



True, very true but I'd like to see a conclusion about this parking dispute motivation.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 11, 2015)

Freedan said:


> Seems that way


Hairy thumb.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2015)

Blue said:


> Please keep your fantasies under control
> 
> your grammar fascism too



Ah, you just caught my troll trap? How slow of you.

Like how you stealth edited my post too.


----------



## Succubus (Feb 11, 2015)

holy fuck dat neck is so freakin huge

too bad no one never surpass how badass breivik is

brvk4ever.


----------



## santanico (Feb 11, 2015)

watch it have nothing to do w religion....


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 11, 2015)

Gino said:


> Let's hope someone erases your existence from the face of the earth. It matters little to me if you are trolling or not.



Him and that Scerpers retard are some of the biggest bigots on this forum. When anyone challenges them on it, they run away like little bitches because they can't debate for shit. Unfortunately they can't troll either, so they're truly useless posters. I'd even go so far to say that their attitudes are more despicable than Al Mudaari.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 11, 2015)

GrimaH said:


> Just to list one example, we aren't obligated to follow holy books telling us by divine authority to dehumanize and kill/subdue all believers simply for not being us.



That's not even what the holy books say. You're twisting it and twisting this story into an those muslim's should of been killed.

He was the same as you, he killed them because of religion.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2015)

GrimaH said:


> *Chapel Hill police said that "preliminary investigation indicates that the crime was motivated by an ongoing neighbor dispute over parking."*








Ibrahim Hooper, communications director for CAIR, said Wednesday morning, before police pointed to parking, that he had heard some ?unsubstantiated reports? from community members about previous times *the victims and Hicks had argued about a parking spot*.


Well, shit.  Are you fucking kidding me.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2015)

klad said:


> That's not even what the holy books say. You're twisting it and twisting this story into an those muslim's should of been killed.
> 
> He was the same as you, he killed them because of religion.



Jesus must have been an ass back in those days.


----------



## Blue (Feb 11, 2015)

Fixed the title, now we can get back to our regularly scheduled lolmurrika.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 11, 2015)

Blue said:


> Fixed the title, now we can get back to our regularly scheduled lolmurrika.



Change it back, I don't beleive it was over a parking dispute. I want my race/religion wars.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 11, 2015)

His head looks like a penis


----------



## the box (Feb 11, 2015)

The box is breaking the lurking to say, this is some fucked up shit


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2015)

Now go back away.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2015)

baconbits said:


> At this point I'd like to see the consistent posts condemning all atheists for their atrocities, preferably linking them back to Hitler and Stalin and then returning full circle to condemn the top atheists in the Cafe.
> 
> Seriously tho, this is messed up.  This guy is a terrible person and I hope he gets the death penalty.  I won't go as far as to say atheism is the cause of this incident, but the man's radical atheism was his motivating factor in this murder.



Well you were certainly desperate for the initially presented angle weren't you? First, Hitler wasn't atheist, he was Christian. Stalin's actions were done in the name of Stalinism, loyalty to the state was meant to replace all loyalties which include religion and family as well. All the same, someone like what the assailant was assumed to be would do such acts in regards to Islamophobia or antitheism. Both of which an atheist can be, but not what makes them atheist; if you were actually honest on these subjects you'd know that.

Most targeted killings of Muslims in the U.S. have been done by Christians, btw. With that religious motivation in mind.


----------



## sadated_peon (Feb 11, 2015)

I feel a shit storm brewing.


----------



## Blue (Feb 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Most targeted killings of Muslims in the U.S. have been done by Christians, btw. With that religious motivation in mind.


All one of them, ever

and the victim was actually a sikh


----------



## SLB (Feb 11, 2015)

toplel

you were right, blue. my bad.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2015)

Blue said:


> All one of them, ever
> 
> and the victim was actually a sikh



There have been multiple you idiot. 

Also there were two notable shootings/killings against Sikhs confused for Muslims. What you're talking about was the first reported one after 9/11.


----------



## Blue (Feb 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> There have been multiple you idiot.
> 
> Also there were two notable shootings/killings against Sikhs confused for Muslims. What you're talking about was the first reported one after 9/11.


No there ain't been son

The six who were killed in Wisconsin or whatever? Never proven he didn't know they were sikhs. In fact, he probably did know.


----------



## EJ (Feb 11, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Him and that Scerpers retard are some of the biggest bigots on this forum. When anyone challenges them on it, they run away like little bitches because they can't debate for shit. Unfortunately they can't troll either, so they're truly useless posters. I'd even go so far to say that their attitudes are more despicable than Al Mudaari.



Wow, this came out of no where.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2015)

Blue said:


> No there ain't been son
> 
> The six who were killed in Wisconsin or whatever? Never proven he didn't know they were sikhs. In fact, he probably did know.



 Shut up. I swear we've had this exact same argument before, and you were just as full of shit on it then as you are now. 

He was a white supremacist buying into rhetoric of an impending race war. Why don't you use some common sense to figure out what exactly has been dominating the rhetoric on the national airwaves for the past 14 fucking years? Hint: It's not about the "Sikh menace".


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2015)

this title change

get sensationalized


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2015)

> Today, 03:21 PM
> Blue
> This message has been deleted by Blue. Reason: Or whatever.



Because you were wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well you were certainly desperate for the initially presented angle weren't you? First, Hitler wasn't atheist, he was Christian. Stalin's actions were done in the name of Stalinism, loyalty to the state was meant to replace all loyalties which include religion and family as well. All the same, someone like what the assailant was assumed to be would do such acts in regards to Islamophobia or antitheism. Both of which an atheist can be, but not what makes them atheist; if you were actually honest on these subjects you'd know that.
> 
> Most targeted killings of Muslims in the U.S. have been done by Christians, btw. With that religious motivation in mind.



That's some good damage control man, but he outright stated he was an anti-theist so the Islamphobia part is up for debate until we get new information.


Blue helping that white master race.


----------



## Blue (Feb 11, 2015)

NaS said:


> Because you were wrong.



Hand Banana please

I didn't feel like getting into it with Kaiba over whether two murders which were claimed but never proven to be racially motivated were material


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2015)

klad said:


> That's some good damage control man, but he outright stated he was an anti-theist so the Islamphobia part is up for debate until we get new information.
> 
> 
> Blue helping that white master race.



Wish I could rep for the pic tho.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 11, 2015)

2 be fair islam's origin is religious textbook warmongering so that part is already invalidated


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2015)

klad said:


> That's some good damage control man, but he outright stated he was an anti-theist so the Islamphobia part is up for debate until we get new information.
> 
> 
> Blue helping that white master race.



I know you're not the quickest guy around, but if you bothered reading you'd notice an explicit reference to 'initially presented angle' and 'what the assailant was assumed to be', with a clear reference to Islamophobia or antitheism.



Blue said:


> Hand Banana please
> 
> I didn't feel like getting into it with Kaiba over whether two murders which were claimed but never proven to be racially motivated were material



Because you were wrong.


----------



## Roman (Feb 11, 2015)

Blue said:


> One bait
> Two bait
> Red bait
> 
> ...






While the incident was over parking, I wouldn't be surprised if the guy refrained himself from shooting those people if they were atheists.


----------



## Blue (Feb 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Because you were wrong.



How can a guy this handsome be wrong?

He can't be.

Checkmate, atheist.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I know you're not the quickest guy around, but if you bothered reading you'd notice an explicit reference to 'initially presented angle' and 'what the assailant was assumed to be', with a clear reference to Islamophobia or antitheism.


I know what was represented, I just don't do how this guy can kill his neighbours over a parking spot and then turn himself into the police. I know people are crazy but this is odd for a crazy man to do.


Blue said:


> How can a guy this handsome be wrong?
> 
> He can't be.
> 
> Checkmate, atheist.



Just stop, because I like your Murikan dick sucking I'll tell you it's best to either 
a) admit your wrong or 
b) leave the thread until you have links.

And HB rep me, I'm drowning in negs here.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 11, 2015)

I had a few fantasies about killing religious people when I was going through my shift from agnosticism toward strong atheist inclination. Watching the Vatican burn and crumble under a military airstrike. The Pope castrated and hung to cheering crowds. Mecca nuked and turned to glass. The Saudia Royal family publically flogged and then beheaded. Mormons and Jehovah's Witnesses torn apart by packs of feral dogs, and what was left fed to the homless.

It’s a super cool fanfic – and so is this article.

Three people who happened to be Muslims were killed over a parking dispute. Nothing more.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well you were certainly desperate for the initially presented angle weren't you?



It matters little to me.  Initially the OP suggested this was motivated by atheism.  More information has come out that makes that unclear.  Either way it would not castigate atheism, just like a pastor doing something stupid doesn't mean anything towards all Christendom.



Seto Kaiba said:


> First, Hitler wasn't atheist, he was Christian.



That's not clear and many historians would disagree with you:



> Hitler's architect Albert Speer believed he had "no real attachment" to Catholicism, but that he had never formally left the Church. Unlike his comrade Joseph Goebbels, Hitler was not excommunicated[5] prior to his suicide. The biographer John Toland noted Hitler's anticlericalism, but considered him still in "good standing" with the Church by 1941, while historians such as Ian Kershaw, Joachim Fest and Alan Bullock agree that Hitler was anti-Christian - a view evidenced by sources such as the Goebbels Diaries, the memoirs of Speer, and the transcripts edited by Martin Bormann contained within Hitler's Table Talk.[6] Goebbels wrote in 1941 that Hitler "hates Christianity, because it has crippled all that is noble in humanity."[7] Many historians have come to the conclusion that Hitler's long term aim was the eradication of Christianity in Germany,[8] while others maintain that there is insufficient evidence for such a plan.[9]







Seto Kaiba said:


> Stalin's actions were done in the name of Stalinism, loyalty to the state was meant to replace all loyalties which include religion and family as well.



It would be hard to argue he wasn't motivated by atheism, my friend.



> Raised in the Georgian Orthodox faith, Stalin became an atheist. His government promoted atheism through special atheistic education in schools, anti-religious propaganda, the anti-religious work of public institutions (Society of the Godless), discriminatory laws, and a terror campaign against religious believers. By the late 1930s, it had become dangerous to be publicly associated with religion.[101]



Again, does that mean atheism is murderous or that all atheists are murderers?  No.



Seto Kaiba said:


> All the same, someone like what the assailant was assumed to be would do such acts in regards to Islamophobia or antitheism. Both of which an atheist can be, but not what makes them atheist; if you were actually honest on these subjects you'd know that.



Are you not reading my posts?  I've been clear that I was mocking what you typically do in other threads.  Keep up.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Most targeted killings of Muslims in the U.S. have been done by Christians, btw. With that religious motivation in mind.



I wonder if you actually know this.  I think you're full of it myself, but post the link to the data if you have it.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 11, 2015)

Lucky Klad, People never neg me


----------



## baconbits (Feb 11, 2015)

GrimaH said:


> I don't think radical atheism advocates the mass murder of all believers of monotheistic religion.



I can agree to that.  I'm merely lampooning the positions you'll see the next time someone religious does something stupid.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 11, 2015)

Flow said:


> Wow, this came out of no where.



lol it really didn't. In nearly every thread that involves Muslims, they come in and advocate genocide.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 11, 2015)

Has he made any kind of statement about why he did it?



baconbits said:


> That's not clear and many historians would disagree with you:



Not to go down that particular rabbit hole but if Hitler was an atheist running a regime based on atheism why were soldiers under him wearing uniforms with "Gott mit uns" or "God with us" on their belts?  Seems a strange thing for an atheistic regime to do.



baconbits said:


> It would be hard to argue he wasn't motivated by atheism, my friend.



In what way does disbelief in a deity compel you to do anything?  Does my non-belief in leprechauns compel me to take any actions?

Atheism doesn't command anything.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2015)

baconbits said:


> It matters little to me.  Initially the OP suggested this was motivated by atheism.  More information has come out that makes that unclear.  Either way it would not castigate atheism, just like a pastor doing something stupid doesn't mean anything towards all Christendom.



And you hungrily jumped on it



> That's not clear and many historians would disagree with you:



He believed in the concept of God, as extension of his beliefs in the supernatural. He was not atheist. Furthermore, he consistently cited Jesus Christ, and God; particularly to motivate the Nazi regime.  



> It would be hard to argue he wasn't motivated by atheism, my friend.
> 
> Again, does that mean atheism is murderous or that all atheists are murderers?  No.



No it wouldn't, at least if you have any idea of what the basic facets of state communism are. 



> Are you not reading my posts?  I've been clear that I was mocking what you typically do in other threads.  Keep up.



What I typically do in other threads? What acknowledge that your religion's texts and Islam's religious texts most notably call for violent actions against their presumed offenders? That the difference between a radical, a violent extremist, and the rest are simply how closely or how willing they are to follow them?

No what you are doing is markedly different here, because you confuse criticism of your religion and the behavior of the faithful as a personal attack. You are not even criticizing anything, just reacting in spite on the initial premise of his motivations. 



> I wonder if you actually know this.  I think you're full of it myself, but post the link to the data if you have it.



Abject denial. Most hate crimes against Muslims have been in not merely predominantly Christian neighborhoods, as most are, but specifically conservate, Catholic or evangelical individuals and areas. =


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 11, 2015)

Gino said:


> Let's hope someone erases your existence from the face of the earth. It matters little to me if you are trolling or not.



pretending to be this upset over somebody posting words on a chinese cartoon forum


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 11, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> pretending to be this upset over somebody posting words on a chinese cartoon forum



Ok so whats the joke behind calling this a Chinese cartoon forum?


----------



## Gino (Feb 11, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Him and that Scerpers retard are some of the biggest bigots on this forum. When anyone challenges them on it, they run away like little bitches because they can't debate for shit. Unfortunately they can't troll either, so they're truly useless posters. I'd even go so far to say that their attitudes are more despicable than Al Mudaari.


Oh so this is business as usual for him then? Good to know. 



Deputy Myself said:


> pretending to be this upset over somebody posting words on a chinese cartoon forum



Pretend is not something I do.I wouldn't expect someone like yourself to understand though.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 11, 2015)

NaS said:


> Ok so whats the joke behind calling this a Chinese cartoon forum?



Japanese calligraphy originated from Chinese calligraphy? Hence Kanji

That's just my guess.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2015)

Thorin said:


> like this?



What mango is this silly?


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 11, 2015)

I can't believe that people were killed over parking.  Of all the things to kill people over, parking has got to be one of the stupidest.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 11, 2015)

Gino said:


> Let's hope someone erases your existence from the face of the earth. It matters little to me if you are trolling or not.


So you are hoping someone else to die? You are one sick fuck individual.


----------



## Gino (Feb 11, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> So you are hoping someone else to die? You are one sick fuck individual.



Exactly


Individuals like yourself won't be missed.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 11, 2015)

Gino said:


> Exactly
> 
> 
> Individuals like yourself won't be missed.


What are you, an edgy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Take your own advice, chump. You are on NF bitching at someone. Pretty sure no one would give a flying fuck about you when you bite a bullet, jump your sorry ass off the cliff or self lynching, other than your insignificant shitty family. 

So for the last time, stop being a little cunt and go cry me a river.


----------



## Gino (Feb 12, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> What are you, an edgy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Take your own advice, chump. You are on NF bitching at someone. Pretty sure no one would give a flying fuck about you when you bite a bullet, jump your sorry ass off the cliff or self lynching, other than your insignificant shitty family.
> 
> So for the last time, stop being a little cunt and go cry me a river.



Sounds like someone is angry well...........that's too bad.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 12, 2015)

Gino said:


> *Sounds like someone is angry well...........that's too bad*.


Youve been butthurt with my post for past 12 hours. What a joke.



Run away, salty scrub.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 12, 2015)

NaS said:


> Ok so whats the joke behind calling this a Chinese cartoon forum?


It's just bait


Gino said:


> Pretend is not something I do.I wouldn't expect someone like yourself to understand though.


no see I wasn't actually thinking someone like yourself was pretending
I was just giving you the benefit of the doubt there
give you the option to save some face

because I'm a nice guy


----------



## blueblip (Feb 12, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> It's just bait


Well now, that's just racist!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2015)

NaS said:


> Now go back away.






sadated_peon said:


> I feel a shit storm brewing.



Bubble guts.


----------



## Mochi (Feb 12, 2015)

My sincerest condolences to their families and friends. 

I pray everyday when my mom leaves the house that nothing will happen to her sorely for wearing a hijab. You guys don't even know how that feels when some assholes just want to kill you for believing in something and expressing it. 

I hope that asshole will suffer.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 12, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> What are you, an edgy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Take your own advice, chump. You are on NF bitching at someone. Pretty sure no one would give a flying fuck about you when you bite a bullet, jump your sorry ass off the cliff or self lynching, other than your insignificant shitty family.
> 
> So for the last time, stop being a little cunt and go cry me a river.



I would give a flying fuck if he bit a bullet, but I wouldn't if you did because you're a prejudiced scumbag. And lol @ calling him edgy when every post you make is "DURR YE KILL ALL MUSLIMS! IM A BADASS!". If you're such a little bitch that you can't handle being called out, then don't make retarded posts. It's that simple. That's how it works here if you haven't figured it out by now. People make shitty posts and they get called out for making shitty posts. No one's going to cry you a river, but they will call your bitch ass out, no matter how much *you* cry and whine about it.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 12, 2015)

Zyrax said:


> Lucky Klad, People never neg me



Why did you write your sentence like that? 

People always neg me, I had to get a mod under control because they was a group of people out to get me. My trolling is subtle but true. My posts are like everyone that ever taken a breath of air has died. Technically true, but it's so retarted people punch the wall at the unrefutable logic.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 12, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I would give a flying fuck if he bit a bullet, but I wouldn't if you did because you're a prejudiced scumbag. And lol @ calling him edgy when every post you make is "DURR YE KILL ALL MUSLIMS! IM A BADASS!". If you're such a little bitch that you can't handle being called out, then don't make retarded posts. It's that simple. That's how it works here if you haven't figured it out by now. People make shitty posts and they get called out for making shitty posts. No one's going to cry you a river, but they will call your bitch ass out, no matter how much *you* cry and whine about it.


Oh look, another bitchy comment about how "bad" my comment was. This is getting tiresome. If you want to be a little salty butthurt SJW about my previous comment, take it over to PM. I'm not gonna further derail this topic by replying to *salty little bitches like you* one by one that is completely off topic because you got your feelings butthurt by my comment.

Cry me a fucking river, you numbskulls.


----------



## Yoona (Feb 12, 2015)

I find it really hard to believe that it was over a parking dispute they got killed over  A "parking dispute" is nothing worth being killed over.


Condolences to their families.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 12, 2015)

Yoona said:


> I find it really hard to believe that it was over a parking dispute they got killed over  A "parking dispute" is nothing worth being killed over.


Parking dispute is where every 'muricans should worry about getting shot.


----------



## Al Mudaari (Feb 12, 2015)

WAD said:


> same reason why al Mudaari isn't banned for being an ISIS sympathizer




Lmao this retard. I'm not a ISIS sympathizer . I've said it before I don't support them (saying it again) and you don't have any evidence which shows my support of them. I've argued, be it devil's advocate or making a point for all and any groups, regardless of how they're perceived on NF (something I couldn't give a f*ck about.).

Recent example in the ISIS thread, where people on here by default thought ISIS systematically treated all their prisoners bad, when I showed evidence pointing to the latter.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 12, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Him and that Scerpers retard are some of the biggest bigots on this forum. When anyone challenges them on it, they run away like little bitches because they can't debate for shit. Unfortunately they can't troll either, so they're truly useless posters. I'd even go so far to say that their attitudes are more despicable than Al Mudaari.



rude             dude


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 12, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Oh look, another bitchy comment about how "bad" my comment was. This is getting tiresome. If you want to be a little salty butthurt SJW about my previous comment, take it over to PM.
> Cry me a fucking river, you numbskulls.



I'm not going to take it over anywhere, I'm going to call your dumb fucking ass out on it and you can whine about it as much as you want. It's funny that you can't even defend your statements because you know you'll get smashed in a debate. Instead it's, "baww don't say bad things about me!". 



> I'm not gonna further derail this topic by replying to *salty little bitches like you* one by one that is completely off topic because you got your feelings butthurt by my comment.



Concession accepted. Like I said:



			
				Heavy_Rasengan said:
			
		

> Him and that Scerpers retard are some of the biggest bigots on this forum. *When anyone challenges them on it, they run away like little bitches because they can't debate for shit*.



Run along now to your Nazi and KKK forums and join your feeble-minded buddies.


----------



## Gino (Feb 12, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Youve been butthurt with my post for past 12 hours. What a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Run away, salty scrub.


Says the guy who can't handle the mere thought of some random internet poster that considers his life meaningless heh looks to me like someone who can dish it out but can't take it.


Deputy Myself said:


> no see I wasn't actually thinking someone like yourself was pretending
> I was just giving you the benefit of the doubt there
> give you the option to save some face
> 
> because I'm a nice guy


Save face.......... on a chinese cartoon forum are you really that pathetic?


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 12, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I'm not going to take it over anywhere, I'm going to call your dumb fucking ass out on it and you can whine about it as much as you want. It's funny that you can't even defend your statements because you know you'll get smashed in a debate. Instead it's, "baww don't say bad things about me!".


How edgy. So you are going to continue derail the topic just because you have a feeling of a 10 year old retard. Grow the fuck up. And judging by your posts, I'm very pretty sure that you can't debate for shit unless you call people out like an internet keyboard warrior. Keep that keyboard typed away, mighty keyboard warrior.



heavy_rasengan said:


> Run along now to your Nazi and KKK forums and join your feeble-minded buddies.


Now I'm Nazi or white supremacist? LOL, fucking idiot kid.



Gino said:


> Says the guy who can't handle the mere thought of some random internet poster that considers his life meaningless heh looks to me like someone who can dish it out but can't take it.


All you did in this topic was bitching at me with your emotional outburst. Don't feel special now.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 12, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> How edgy. So you are going to continue derail the topic just because you have a feeling of a 10 year old retard. Grow the fuck up. And judging by your posts, I'm very pretty sure that you can't debate for shit unless you call people out like an internet keyboard warrior. Keep that keyboard typed away, mighty keyboard warrior.



I thought you were going to stop replying? Couldn't handle it huh? Fuming like a little bitch lmao can't even stick to what he says. 

>calling someone out for promoting genocide and mass hate towards a large group of people's = having the feelings of a 10 year old retard.

This guy is beyond fucking stupid. 

Why don't we find out if I can debate or not? Why don't you support your premise using actual arguments? 




> Now I'm Nazi or white supremacist? LOL, fucking idiot kid.



No, you dense fuck, you're the equivalent of a Nazi and a white supremacist. Anyone that implies genocide against a group of more than a billion people is bigoted piece of shit and no better than a Nazi or a white supremacist. Do you understand now or do I have to make it even simpler for you?


----------



## Gino (Feb 12, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> All you did in this topic was bitching at me with your emotional outburst. Don't feel special now.






The only person feeling anything is yourself considering you're the one still crying about it.I simply replied to your foolishness.Deal with it ....or don't your choice later.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 12, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I thought you were going to stop replying? Couldn't handle it huh? Fuming like a little bitch lmao can't even stick to what he says.


You must be very angry behind that monitor. Smashing your keyboards away while yelling. Did my comments rustled your jimmies, little cunt?



> >calling someone out for *promoting genocide* and mass hate towards a large group of people's = having the feelings of a 10 year old retard.


Do provide proof that I mentioned anything about genocide.



> This guy is beyond fucking stupid.


More edgy comment. You must be mad.



> Why don't we find out if I can debate or not? Why don't you support your premise using actual arguments?


What is there to debate? I'm typing replies to a cunty little kid behind a monitor because he's angry at some random dude on internet forum because of one comment. If you think this is considered a debate or some kind of argument, your life must be miserable under that basement of yours.





> No, you dense fuck, you're the equivalent of a Nazi and a white supremacist. Anyone that implies genocide against a group of more than a billion people is bigoted piece of shit and no better than a Nazi or a white supremacist. Do you understand now or do I have to make it even simpler for you?


Equivalent of Nazi? That's basically telling someone you are a Nazi, keyboard warrior. Logic and common sense must not be very strong suit for stupid kids like you.



Gino said:


> The only person feeling anything is yourself considering you're the one still crying about it.I simply replied to your foolishness.Deal with it ....or don't your choice later.


Crying about what? I don't regret anything about what I said. It's you little social justice keyboard warriors who started replying to me with your butthurt faggotry.


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 12, 2015)

This is why I'm agnostic. The master un-religion. "I don't know"


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> This is why I'm agnostic. The master un-religion. "I don't know"



Kaiba incoming at 300 k/ph


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 12, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> You must be very angry behind that monitor. Smashing your keyboards away while yelling. Did my comments rustled your jimmies, little cunt?



I'm not nearly angry enough to claim that I will stop replying and then reply five seconds later. You really can't deal with the fact that you're getting your ass handed to you, can you?




> Do provide proof that I mentioned anything about genocide.






> Who gives a shit. *The only good muslims are dead muslims*.





> Who gives a shit. *The only good muslims are dead muslims*.



In b4: "durrr I was just joking! You took that seriously! I got my ass handed to me, now I have to start backpedaling!"





> Equivalent of Nazi? _That's basically telling someone you are a Nazi_, keyboard warrior. *Logic and common sense must not be very strong suit for stupid kids like you.*



  

Oh god, you are truly fucking stupid.



> Moral equivalence is a form of equivocation often used in political debates. *It seeks to draw comparisons between different, often unrelated things, to make a point that one is just as bad as the other *or just as good as the other. It may be used to draw attention to an unrelated issue by comparing it to a well-known bad event, in an attempt to say one is as bad as the other.





Lurk more, you're out of your depth here. Now gtfo, I'm done mopping the floor with you.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 12, 2015)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I'm not nearly angry enough to claim that I will stop replying and then reply five seconds later. You really can't deal with the fact that you're getting your ass handed to you, can you?


LOL, am I suppose to care if I lose or win an internet argument? You are one sad idiot kid. Truly a sad case of a born retard.




> In b4: "durrr I was just joking! You took that seriously! I got my ass handed to me, now I have to start backpedaling!"


Nope. Wasn't joking. But you can add in stupid kids along with those muslims in the list. 




> Lurk more, you're out of your depth here. Now gtfo, I'm done mopping the floor with you.


So you know how to copy and paste.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Gino (Feb 12, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Crying about what? I don't regret anything about what I said. It's you little social justice keyboard warriors who started replying to me with your butthurt faggotry.



Me?

Sjw?

!

Also why are you still talking to me I thought you wanted me to stop hurting your feelings?


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 12, 2015)

Gino said:


> Me?
> 
> Sjw?
> 
> ...


Your emoticons can't hide your butthurt feelings behind that monitor. You've already been exposed.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 12, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> LOL, am I suppose to care if I lose or win an internet argument? You are one sad idiot kid. Truly a sad case of a born retard.



So then why are you STILL replying? Apparently you don't care and apparently you claimed you would stop and yet you're STILL her getting slapped around. Save what dignity you have left (not much) and gtfo like you said you were going to. Stupid and dishonest, what other traits will you reveal for us today?



> Nope. Wasn't joking. But you can add in stupid kids along with those muslims in the list.



So wait a second. You admit that you promoted genocide and yet you ask, "HUH? WHEN DID I SAY ANYTHING ABOUT GENOCIDE!"? And I'm the butthurt sensitive one because I call someone out on this? lmao, HOW COULD I?




> So you know how to copy and paste.



I know how to put dumb ignorant fools like you in their place. Many here can attest to that. Next time, familiarize yourself with the context and definition of a term before claiming that I'm using it wrongly.


----------



## Gino (Feb 12, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Your emoticons can't hide your butthurt feelings behind that monitor. You've already been exposed.



It's like your trying really hard to project your feels on to me aren't you?

I'm trying to be the bigger internet poster here and ignore your existence altogether but you won't let me.Tell me do you really want sempai to notice you that much?


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2015)

Exo you're letting your Eastern Euro colors show.

Just admit you said something fucked up.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 12, 2015)

this some good shit


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Feb 12, 2015)

Alright guys, the show's over. Everyone get back to work now.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 12, 2015)

Mael said:


> Exo you're letting your Eastern Euro colors show.
> 
> Just admit you said something fucked up.


I've done nothing wrong and have said nothing wrong. I can at least, admit that.


----------



## Mochi (Feb 12, 2015)

"A good muslim is a dead muslim"

Yeah nothing wrong with that. Who shit on your face?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 12, 2015)

Gino said:


> Save face.......... on a chinese cartoon forum are you really that pathetic?



you're a great poster


----------



## Son of Goku (Feb 12, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> I've done nothing wrong and have said nothing wrong. I can at least, admit that.


----------



## sadated_peon (Feb 12, 2015)

lol, why does his fist look so small.... It's like a babies.


----------



## Son of Goku (Feb 12, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> lol, why does his fist look so small.... It's like a babies.



Plastic surgery. His boyfriend kept complaining.


----------



## WT (Feb 12, 2015)

Scerpers said:


> people in america get shot all the time, this case shouldn't be special
> OH BUT DEY MUSLIMS DOE



Kinda agree.

Boston bombings killed 3 ppl but it was every where for months. Should've been news casually mentioned once and forgotten about. OH BUT DEY MUSLIMS DOE so it was blown out of proportion...


----------



## WT (Feb 12, 2015)

Mochi said:


> My sincerest condolences to their families and friends.
> 
> I pray everyday when my mom leaves the house that nothing will happen to her sorely for wearing a hijab. You guys don't even know how that feels when some assholes just want to kill you for believing in something and expressing it.
> 
> I hope that asshole will suffer.



My wife wears a hijab as well and she was threatened... i understand your concern.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2015)

WT said:


> Kinda agree.
> 
> Boston bombings killed 3 ppl but it was every where for months. Should've been news casually mentioned once and forgotten about. OH BUT DEY MUSLIMS DOE so it was blown out of proportion...



High profile event like the Marathon, terror attack, Chechen immigrant shits deliberately targeting civilians (so you don't start your drone nonsense)...why are you so pissy over a significant event?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2015)

Al Mudaari said:


> Lmao this retard. I'm not a ISIS sympathizer . I've said it before I don't support them (saying it again) and you don't have any evidence which shows my support of them. I've argued, be it devil's advocate or making a point for all and any groups, regardless of how they're perceived on NF (something I couldn't give a f*ck about.).
> 
> Recent example in the ISIS thread, where people on here by default thought ISIS systematically treated all their prisoners bad, when I showed evidence pointing to the latter.


You have either condoned ISIS actions or shifted blame to the West every time.  Have never seen you not apologize for ISIS or not congratulate the free world in any way.  You suck a lot of Islamist dick.



Blue said:


> Kaiba incoming at 300 k/ph


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2015)

Al Mudaari said:


> Lmao this retard. I'm not a ISIS sympathizer . I've said it before I don't support them (saying it again) and you don't have any evidence which shows my support of them. I've argued, be it devil's advocate or making a point for all and any groups, regardless of how they're perceived on NF (something I couldn't give a f*ck about.).
> 
> Recent example in the ISIS thread, where people on here by default thought ISIS systematically treated all their prisoners bad, when I showed evidence pointing to the latter.



Your continuous deflection mixed in with your refusal to point out why you don't like ISIS (theological reasons my ass) makes it all the clearer that you actually like ISIS.  You cannot say anything bad about them and instead point to the US or Israel in the classic tu quoque cock manner.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 13, 2015)

Am I to assume you did not save any for me?


----------



## DavyChan (Feb 13, 2015)

I was waiting for someone to post this after Jaclyn Glenn discussed this.

[YOUTUBE]YCIuJHP0T00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saishin (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm really sorry,seemed they have been three promising students,rip 


> described himself as an ?anti-theist? and criticised all religions online.





> described himself as a supporter of ?Atheists for Equality?.


May not be very helpfull for the atheists asking equality in America after this 



> *Thousands mourn Muslim students slain in Chapel Hill*
> 
> The father of two victims told the estimated 5,500 mourners that their murder "has hate crime written all over it"
> 
> ...


----------



## db84x (Feb 13, 2015)

The killer is out of his mind


----------



## Blue (Feb 13, 2015)

MSNBC is racebaiting this so hard. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2015)

If this really was about parking, please take that stupid Muslim lives hashtag down.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 13, 2015)

Blue said:


> MSNBC is racebaiting this so hard. It's embarrassing.


It brings the viewers in, Fox does it all the time. 


Mael said:


> If this really was about parking, please take that stupid Muslim lives hashtag down.


Hmmm, you went hypothetical but then turned anti-islam at the end there. Try again Mael.


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2015)

Klad I know you're retarded but try not to be for once.

The hashtag is useless if the motive wasn't about Islam.  How hard is that to follow?


----------



## WT (Feb 13, 2015)

Pretty obvious motive was religion related. Anyone denying that is an idiot.


----------



## Blue (Feb 13, 2015)

WT said:


> Pretty obvious motive was religion related. Anyone denying that is an idiot.



>Anyone denying this thing there is zero evidence for is an idiot


----------



## WT (Feb 13, 2015)

Blue said:


> >Anyone denying this thing there is zero evidence for is an idiot



The guy was an atheist and posted anti religious shit. 

If Al Muds decided to kill some bikini clad women tomorrow and said it was over a piece of chocolate you'd believe that?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 13, 2015)

i think the real reason he killed em was cuz they had normal necks

this fucks neck is so huge it looks like he got no neck


----------



## Blue (Feb 13, 2015)

WT said:


> The guy was an atheist and posted anti religious shit.



So is everyone here. Le edgy atheist "lol if god is real where are dinosaurs xD" shit is par for the course in the west. Just look around the cafe.
American Muslims are also common. 

How many bikini women do you think there are whereever Al Mud is hiding?

What you're insinuating is no less ridiculous than implying it was a hate crime if he'd killed a Christian family.


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 13, 2015)

If the killer was muslim, no one would be sitting up here talking about. It's about parking spaces ppl, not religion 1111. That's the god honest truth. That sorry as motive would be dismissed a long time ago as nonsense, the motive would be clear that he hates America or whatever. It's never about the thing that sets them offs, it's about the mentality of the individual shooter. If a neo nazi kills me, it won't be because I inconvenienced him . C'mon, smarten up.


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 13, 2015)

Prime example of what I'm talking about. Remember this guy? As I recall, people were foaming at the mouth to label this guy an anti-american  whose motives were that of terrorism. People were losing their shit because what he did wasn't labeled a hatecrime. When it went down, you couldn't convince the media dude wasn't linked up with Al Qaeda.


----------



## Blue (Feb 13, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Prime example of what I'm talking about. Remember this guy? As I recall, people were foaming at the mouth to label this guy an anti-american  whose motives were that of terrorism. People were losing their shit because what he did wasn't labeled a hatecrime. When it went down, you couldn't convince the media dude wasn't linked up with Al Qaeda.



Are you joking

That guy was in contact with Al-Awlaki. 
Al-Qaeda head recruiter Al-Awlaki?



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> In 2001, (Al-Awlaki) presided at the funeral of the mother of Nidal Malik Hasan, an Army psychiatrist who later e-mailed him extensively in 2008–09 before the Fort Hood shootings.



Your cognitive bias is insane

I mean you think "anyone who's a part of the social order in this country, regardless of race, is an enemy of black people." including Obama.

That's pretty heavy. What's the endgame for a philosophy like that?


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2015)

Blue said:


> Your cognitive bias is insane
> 
> I mean you think "anyone who's a part of the social order in this country, regardless of race, is an enemy of black people." including Obama.
> 
> That's pretty heavy. What's the endgame for a philosophy like that?



Zero is a fucking loon, a paranoid black man who thinks the whole world is out to get him and black people when maybe he just needs to pull head from ass.


----------



## Darth (Feb 13, 2015)

klad said:


> That's some good damage control man, but he outright stated he was an anti-theist so the Islamphobia part is up for debate until we get new information.
> 
> 
> Blue helping that white master race.



I actually came across that picture myself earlier today but in image form. 



Also in regards to the actual murder. It's pretty tragic. All three of them were looking to lead promising lives that would have been beneficial to the community and they seemed like intelligent and valued members of society. Hate crimes aren't new but it's always tragic when you see another one.


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2015)

Want a good idea?

Have a court of law determine just why the fuck he did this.

But noooooooo THE MAN has it out on them uppity darkies so clearly this some plot against Muslims.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 13, 2015)

Mael said:


> Want a good idea?
> 
> Have a court of law determine just why the fuck he did this.
> 
> But noooooooo THE MAN has it out on them uppity darkies so clearly this some plot against Muslims.



That's not a good idea retard, court of law is biased and it won't work. He has to tell us himself why he did this. I don't beleive that parking space not for one second, it's not Florida.

But Muslims don't matter right Mael? Well unless their 12.


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2015)

klad said:


> That's not a good idea retard, court of law is biased and it won't work. He has to tell us himself why he did this. I don't beleive that parking space not for one second, it's not Florida.
> 
> But Muslims don't matter right Mael? Well unless their 12.



Where did I say they didn't matter you fucking nimrod?  I just said the hashtag was stupid and jumping to conclusions without proper investigation.

I forgot you're the dumbest Canuck around so...yeah...


----------



## Jagger (Feb 13, 2015)

Blue said:


> Kaiba incoming at 300 k/ph


This thread turned into a baitfest faster than that.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 13, 2015)

Mael said:


> Where did I say they didn't matter you fucking nimrod?  I just said the hashtag was stupid and jumping to conclusions without proper investigation.
> 
> I forgot you're the dumbest Canuck around so...yeah...



You implied it pedo . And the hashtag isn't stupid because muslim lives are dying at an astoning rate, just look at all those suicide bombings. Just say you don't care about muslim lives, we all know it's true.

And you dropped the court of law determining the cause of his actions because even you know that it all depends of police and lawyer bias.


----------



## N120 (Feb 13, 2015)

Wether it is a hate crime or not is irrelevant. Every innocent life taken away is a tragedy however it's classified.

Atleast that's what I like to think, but when a national radio talk show following these events would rather discuss why Sikhs/hindus saw an increase in the number of reported hate crimes post 9/11 and then post 7/7 due to mistaken identity (of them being muslims) than islamophibia which unfortunately is is a dead issue, then it puts things like this in a different perspective.

A couple days prior to this,  journalist walked into the wrong the venue (mosque) and leaves, and the media spent 2 days outraging over the incident. Even when the management explained it was the journalist mistake, they were at the wromg venue...not good enough.

A day before this, QT same thing. The rise in islamophibic and antisemitism was raised, all the panelist save one didn't feel the need to include one form of discrimination in their condemnation but has no issue going to lengths discussing the other.

Yet, 3 people die, and it breaks on Twitter and  I don't remember it make the news bulletins until the next day,briefly, by this time it was 2 days old.

But that's the media. Consumer demands sell, I get it. Whatever. But there's a big chunk of the muslim community who feels it can do no right, this dehumanising process and the increase in...parking problems does make them question where its headed.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 13, 2015)

klad said:


> That's not a good idea retard, court of law is biased and it won't work. He has to tell us himself why he did this. I don't beleive that parking space not for one second, it's not Florida.
> 
> But Muslims don't matter right Mael? Well unless their 12.



Really, the only retard here is you. On a consistent basis at that. People kill for petty reasons all the time, if you're any older than 10 you should know that.


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2015)

klad said:


> You implied it pedo . And the hashtag isn't stupid because muslim lives are dying at an astoning rate, just look at all those suicide bombings. Just say you don't care about muslim lives, we all know it's true.
> 
> And you dropped the court of law determining the cause of his actions because even you know that it all depends of police and lawyer bias.



Suicide bombing is in the Middle East, committed by Muslims, killing Muslims.

Notice how stupid you are.

And it's they're*, not their, you illiterate sod.


----------



## WT (Feb 14, 2015)

Blue said:


> So is everyone here. Le edgy atheist "lol if god is real where are dinosaurs xD" shit is par for the course in the west. Just look around the cafe.
> American Muslims are also common.
> 
> How many bikini women do you think there are whereever Al Mud is hiding?
> ...



The bigger issue is that had the killer been Muslim, with all else equal, this would have been considered a terrorist attack and would have still been in the news.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 14, 2015)

WT said:


> The bigger issue is that had the killer been Muslim, with all else equal, this would have been considered a terrorist attack and would have still been in the news.


yeah well muslims have a pretty vast history of killing people


----------



## Darth (Feb 14, 2015)

Scerpers said:


> yeah well muslims have a pretty vast history of killing people



*Newsflash:* Pretty much every sect/government in humanity has a bigger history of killing. IE: Stalin, Hitler, Japan's invasion of China, China's own 3 Kingdoms period, Cambodian Genocide, Rwandan Genocide, etc. I could list a hundred other peoples or nations with a longer and more elaborate history of violence with numbers that stretch far beyond the amount of civilians killed by Islamic militants. 

And Christianity has *always* been the bloodier religion. There have been countless Christian "Holy Wars" and terrorist groups killing under the name of Christianity. 

The only reason there are so many ignorant people in the world today who have such a skewed concept of Islam and it's history compared to the rest of humanity's history (it's funny how easily and quickly people forget the horrors and atrocities committed not so long ago) is because the largest active militant groups are anti-western and hide under the name of Islam to protect themselves from the masses that would otherwise turn against them in their area. And the media paints these groups as representations of the religion and the idiots at home watching Fox news eat it up and go out and shoot their perfectly normal happy neighbors because they believe they're doing the world a favor.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 14, 2015)

In the modern context, Islam is the more violent religion.


----------



## Son of Goku (Feb 14, 2015)

Scerpers said:


> yeah well muslims have a pretty vast history of killing people



That comes with being human I'm afraid and muslims are no superhumans.




Seto Kaiba said:


> In the modern context, Islam is the more violent religion.



In the modern context the USA is the most aggressive country.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 14, 2015)

Most aggressive country? Wow, Son of Goku is truly a lost cause. Just donate your organs already and help some humans around the world.


----------



## Son of Goku (Feb 15, 2015)

Normality said:


> Most aggressive country? Wow, Son of Goku is truly a lost cause. Just donate your organs already and help some humans around the world.



Hey it's Nobody again, thinking his/her posts matter one bit. 


Also: read up on your own damned history. I couldn't make all that crap up if I wanted too.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> In the modern context the USA is the most aggressive country.



The USA's many recent military operations (and I'm not trying to excuse the horribly ineffective and disastrous war on terror and the other shit they pull) happen within the context of "power leads to action". They do what they do because they can. If Muslim countries had anywhere near that power and no USA "world police" existed, they'd be genociding countries left and right. Remember that the only thing protecting Israel's very existence is that they have the superior military protection compared to their surrounding muslim neighbors.


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2015)

War on Terror was only ineffective because we didn't commit to what needed to be done. Even the most powerful military in the history of the world can't wage a world war while getting its budget cut and being screamed at to finish its job in 6 months or else.

Despite that, Afghanistan remains on its feet. Heavily corrupt, ineffectually governed, but that's to be expected when you hand over a country to a generation of chimpanzees and expect a modern democracy. The important thing is that Afghan children - boys and girls both - are in secular education and will soon be on hand to help improve their home.

Afghanistan was fortunate that the only existential threat they face is a bunch of robed boy rapists hiding in caves. Iraq wasn't so fortunate, and Obama's decision to declare "Mission accomplished!" and leave was disastrous. We need to remedy that mistake, and hopefully we won't have to wait for the next president to start.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm more going by the statistics that ever since the war on terror started, worldwide terror incidents quintupled or something. While some of that increase surely would have happened without the USA's influence, it's hard to believe that it wasn't a driving factor.
Of course, the USA wasn't the only western country involved in it, but undoubtably the driving force.


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2015)

If we're talking major islamic terror attacks - like, say, 10 or more people killed, which is a very low bar - there have been none since 7/7 in the west. Another 9/11 is impossible because there's nobody with the resources and experience to pull it off anymore; nobody not hiding for their life, anyway.

Of course there have been hundreds of such attacks in the Middle East, but since when have westerners cared about the lives of people living elsewhere? Muslims kill each other in their hundreds and their thousands in the name of God and nobody gives a fuck. 

So in that regard it was a success. We will never endure another 9/11. But if we want to stop the radicalized lone gunman bullshit (or even, god forbid, try to stop terror attacks, wars, and genocides in the Muslim world) we'll need to fumigate more thoroughly.


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 15, 2015)

Darth said:


> I actually came across that picture myself earlier today but in image form.
> 
> 
> 
> Also in regards to the actual murder. It's pretty tragic. All three of them were looking to lead promising lives that would have been beneficial to the community and they seemed like intelligent and valued members of society. Hate crimes aren't new but it's always tragic when you see another one.



My point proven, if we're going to hold everyone to a culture standard then do so, but what I can't stand is the double standard behind it all, making excuses when the shooter would be pigeonheld if  he were any other religion or race . That shit bugs the hell out of me. I just can't stand how white dudes get the benefit of the doubt of being merely crazy individuals, where everyone else is labeled just another terrorist or ^ (use bro), case closed.


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I just can't stand how people wait to hear facts before making judgements



Which they don't anyway, look at the first fucking page of this thread and see just how much benefit of the doubt was given this guy.

Fucking none.


----------



## Mael (Feb 15, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> My point proven, if we're going to hold everyone to a culture standard then do so, but what I can't stand is the double standard behind it all, making excuses when the shooter would be pigeonheld if  he were any other religion or race . That shit bugs the hell out of me. I just can't stand how white dudes get the benefit of the doubt of being merely crazy individuals, where everyone else is labeled just another terrorist or ^ (use bro), case closed.



Once again I'm seeing only written retardation akin to Spike Lee.

Want an instant refutation?  Those terror shootings in Canada?  White guys converted to Islam.  Were they given benefit of the doubt?  Nope.

The world isn't out to get you.


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 15, 2015)

Blue said:


> Which they don't anyway, look at the first fucking page of this thread and see just how much benefit of the doubt was given this guy.
> 
> Fucking none.



That's because the motive is as retard as it sounds. If you believe he killed those people over a parking space, you're a naive fucktard who'll believe anything the media puts infront of you.


----------



## Mael (Feb 15, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> That's because the motive is as retard as it sounds. If you believe he killed those people over a parking space, you're a naive fucktard who'll believe anything the media puts infront of you.



People kill over road rage fueled by braking too hard or horn honking.

Your point?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 15, 2015)

>somebody posts a shitty sensational comic
"MY POINT PROVEN"

comics aren't proof bro :^)


----------



## Mael (Feb 15, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> >somebody posts a shitty sensational comic
> "MY POINT PROVEN"
> 
> comics aren't proof bro :^)



You must be white.

Hush up with your racist privilege.


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> That's because the motive is as retard as it sounds. If you believe he killed those people over a parking space, you're a naive fucktard who'll believe anything the media puts infront of you.



Zero: People don't make judgments about white people! This is bullshit!
Blue: Actually, they do
Zero: OF COURSE THEY DO!!

Your little cognitive bias can't be this kawaii


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't know anybody in North Carolina.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 15, 2015)

wrong
I'm ginger
the most endangered ethnicity in the world

bow to me left wing apologists!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 15, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> That's because the motive is as retard as it sounds. If you believe he killed those people over a parking space, you're a naive fucktard who'll believe anything the media puts infront of you.



Not defending Blue, but people generally find it easier to believe that for murders such as these, there was some deeper factor and motive behind the acts. Because it is easier to make sense of the act by attributing those matters to it. People do not like to think about the very possibility that these unfortunate individuals were killed over things that most would find pretty meaningless. It makes the act seem more senseless than it is, harder to explain and make sense of. People generally don't like to face that aspect of human nature where we can kill others over meaningless and petty disputes.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 15, 2015)

I can't wait for America to become Mexican and for Europe to become Islamist so that The next world war would be with White People being Used as human Shields


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Not defending Blue



y not


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2015)

Zyrax said:


> I can't wait for America to become Mexican and for Europe to become Islamist so that The next world war would be with White People being Used as human Shields



I'm sure at least someone will have the sensibility to disable all the nukes before the ethnic happening


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 15, 2015)

Mael said:


> Once again I'm seeing only written retardation akin to Spike Lee.
> 
> Want an instant refutation?  Those terror shootings in Canada?  White guys converted to Islam.  Were they given benefit of the doubt?  Nope.
> 
> The world isn't out to get you.



Get off spike lee's nuts already. Got damn, I've never heard so much bitching and whining from a  "grown man" my entirely life . You don't see me bringing up Clint Eastwood's racist ass in every post I make. Let that man breathe already. You would think spike lee is Stalin or something. He's just a filmmaker making movies from his perspective, get over it. You can't handle black people with an opinion that isn't preferable to what you think they ought  to be like  , but you got so much tolerance for everyone else. 

You're comparing oranges to apples. Compare apples to apples, oranges to oranges. your Islam example only further proves my point. You're showing how much you don't understand how race and religion operate in the mediasphere. 

If the shooter were say jewish for example, and all things were equal, the narrative would be a much different one. Do you think people would be talking about/insinuating his religion being the prime motivator behinds his actions? People in the media flat out don't make excuses for blacks and muslims who do fucked up things, like this parking space bs. There's no alterior motive there, you're either a thug or a terrorist, the underlying implication is that their evil is an inherit attribute of their race/religion/culture.

That white guy you brought up lost his white treatment card the minute he linked up with radical jihadis, an enemy of the west. That's how it works. 

People indict races and cultures all the time over the actions of a fringe. It's wrong, and it happens on both sides but the media does play favorites and plays on these double standards all the time. I'm against the blatant favoritism.

No one would be arguing if judaism is violent or make it about his culture or anything like that, being a guilty religion and all, there would be no interest in figuring out if he really had emotional issues or something else that may have explained his clearly egregious actions, like if he were white and christian for example.


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 15, 2015)

Black kid kills another kid for being bullied=  black community needs to get its act together

White kid kills another kid for being bullied = bullying issue, race isn't relevant or in the discussion at all

Me:


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 15, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Black kid kills another kid for being bullied=  black community needs to get its act together
> 
> White kid kills another kid for being bullied = bullying issue, race isn't relevant or in the discussion at all
> 
> Me:



that's great kid!
Make a comic with this
you might get reddit points


----------



## Mael (Feb 15, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> wrong
> I'm ginger
> the most endangered ethnicity in the world
> 
> bow to me left wing apologists!



That's not possible...you lack a soul.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Not defending Blue, but people generally find it easier to believe that for murders such as these, there was some deeper factor and motive behind the acts. Because it is easier to make sense of the act by attributing those matters to it. People do not like to think about the very possibility that these unfortunate individuals were killed over things that most would find pretty meaningless. It makes the act seem more senseless than it is, harder to explain and make sense of. People generally don't like to face that aspect of human nature where we can kill others over meaningless and petty disputes.



It's what I've been trying to say, but no we can't disrupt twitter feels and jumping to conclusions instead of accepting that some folks are fucking nuts.


----------



## Mael (Feb 15, 2015)

> That white guy you brought up lost his white treatment card the minute he linked up with radical jihadis, an enemy of the west. That's how it works.



Holy shit.


----------



## Darth (Feb 15, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> >somebody posts a shitty sensational comic
> "MY POINT PROVEN"
> 
> comics aren't proof bro :^)



>shitty sensational comic.


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2015)

Darth said:


> >shitty sensational comic.



That's... exactly, objectively, what it is.

I mean... black shooters ARE all gang related. Black commentators make a big deal out of the fact that serial killers, school shooters, and random acts of violence are all committed by white people.

ALL of them, it's not even a stereotype. And that's something that everyone understands and accepts as a problem.

Yet this image would have us believe that... what, Blacks kill people randomly too? They're not ALL gang related? Some of them are actually crazy?

How the fuck is that a good thing? It's just shitty bait for shitty people.


----------



## Darth (Feb 15, 2015)

Blue said:


> Yet this image would have us believe that... what, Blacks kill people randomly too? They're not ALL gang related? Some of them are actually crazy?



Did you really just type this?

Did I really just read this?

Dan wtf.


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2015)

Darth said:


> Did you really just type this?
> 
> Did I really just read this?
> 
> Dan wtf.



Find me a single example of a non-Muslim black person committing a random mass shooting.

It literally does not happen. No black serial killers, either. None.

There are examples of domestic violence, of course, wives and husbands shooting each other over a domestic dispute, or whatever. But random mass killings? Nope. 

They even make jokes about it.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 15, 2015)

dan that is quality


----------



## Mael (Feb 15, 2015)

Blue said:


> Find me a single example of a non-Muslim black person committing a random mass shooting.
> 
> It literally does not happen. No black serial killers, either. None.
> 
> ...



Well Colin Ferguson comes to mind.

He did shoot four white people and a Korean woman due to his outright racist thoughts.  I've noticed absurd racism of some blacks towards Asians too...but I forgot racism is okay as long as white people aren't the ones behind it.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 15, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> That's because the motive is as retard as it sounds. If you believe he killed those people over a parking space, you're a naive fucktard who'll believe anything the media puts infront of you.


People can kill each other for less, let's be honest about it. The conclusion that leads this gunman shot those three muslim people for their religion is a much easier topic to sell in the newspapers and sparkle outrage than the mere irrational act of kiling someone over meaningless things. Psychopaths kill just for the pleasure of doing so. An uncontrollable urge.


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2015)

Mael said:


> Well Colin Ferguson comes to mind.
> 
> He did shoot four white people and a Korean woman due to his outright racist thoughts.  I've noticed absurd racism of some blacks towards Asians too...but I forgot racism is okay as long as white people aren't the ones behind it.



I've never heard of this guy, but alright, fair enough. There's one. Ever.


----------



## Darth (Feb 15, 2015)

Blue said:


> I've never heard of this guy, but alright, fair enough. There's one. Ever.



You need to get out of the house more.

Try going to Chicago. Or Detroit. Or St. Louis. Or, you know.. Outside....

EDIT: Don't even get me started on African genocides.


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2015)

Darth said:


> You need to get out of the house more.
> 
> Try going to Chicago. Or Detroit. Or St. Louis. Or, you know.. Outside....
> 
> EDIT: Don't even get me started on African genocides.



Bro please. Why are you so resistant to the idea that almost all mass shootings involving blacks are gang related? Is that somehow worse than being insane and shooting random people?

I don't want to say "random innocent people" because that implies that gang violence victims deserve to die, but at least there's a reason for it.

And I'm talking about Murrika here.


----------



## Son of Goku (Feb 15, 2015)

Zaru said:


> The USA's many recent military operations (and I'm not trying to excuse the horribly ineffective and disastrous war on terror and the other shit they pull) happen within the context of "power leads to action". They do what they do because they can. *If Muslim countries had anywhere near that power and no USA "world police" existed, they'd be genociding countries left and right*. Remember that the only thing protecting Israel's very existence is that they have the superior military protection compared to their surrounding muslim neighbors.



It's a stupid hypothetical and you know it. You can't destabilize an entire region(s) through colonization, exploitation and desastrous attempts at nation building and now stand back and say "if they had our level of power, it would be bad". If they had our level of power all along, they now could've just as well be as stable and prosperous as we are. 
It could've also lead to long and devastating wars for supremacy between us, like we had in Europe for centuries, just on a global scale, which would be quite bad...but Europe turned out ok in the end too, so...


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2015)

Well, yes, the West's social progress and economic progress went hand in hand. It's funny how when you stop killing and destroying for a few hundred years, things start to get kind of rosy.

Imagine where Europe would be if it hadn't lost like 15 million people in the prime of their lives to the World Wars?

Probably where America is.

What he was saying was if the current crop of fundamentalist fucktards currently occupying much of the Islamic world were magically granted the industry and military power of the west, things would get very quiet very quickly.

Because everyone would be dead.


----------



## EJ (Feb 15, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> *Get off spike lee's nuts already. Got damn, I've never heard so much bitching and whining from a  "grown man" my entirely life . You don't see me bringing up Clint Eastwood's racist ass in every post I make. Let that man breathe already. You would think spike lee is Stalin or something. *He's just a filmmaker making movies from his perspective, get over it. You can't handle black people with an opinion that isn't preferable to what you think they ought  to be like  , but you got so much tolerance for everyone else.
> 
> You're comparing oranges to apples. Compare apples to apples, oranges to oranges. your Islam example only further proves my point. You're showing how much you don't understand how race and religion operate in the mediasphere.
> 
> ...



This made me laugh. Have a rep.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 15, 2015)

Blue said:


> Find me a single example of a non-Muslim black person committing a random mass shooting.
> 
> It literally does not happen. No black serial killers, either. None.



.

Are drive by shootings considered mass shootings?

Have non-Muslim blacks been known to do those?


----------



## EJ (Feb 15, 2015)

A lot of drive-bys are gang affiliated or people who have a conflict with a different group. Specific targets one would be going after. 

I'm not sure how you can get the statistics for how "random" the victims are though.


----------



## Son of Goku (Feb 15, 2015)

Blue said:


> Well, yes, the West's social progress and economic progress went hand in hand. It's funny how when you stop killing and destroying for a few hundred years, things start to get kind of rosy.
> 
> Imagine where Europe would be if it hadn't lost like 15 million people in the prime of their lives to the World Wars?
> 
> ...



That might be the case for extremists like the IS, who aren't just satisfied with conquering, but also run "cleansing" campaigns. But as for islamic nations like SA, Iran, Pakistan? I don't see senseless genociding.

They would instead probably try to subdue as many other nations as possible with their military, political and financial might and plant military bases all over the globe to preserve their power and influence. Sounds familiar?  But instead of exporting the american way of life/consumerism via Coca Cola, McDonlad's and stuff, they might prioritize exporting their religion and build mosques.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 15, 2015)

Flow said:


> A lot of drive-bys are gang affiliated or people who have a conflict with a different group. Specific targets one would be going after.
> 
> I'm not sure how you can get the statistics for how "random" the victims are though.



.

1.  Does being "gang affiliated" put it in a category separate from mass shootings?
2.  There is often a lot of unintentional collateral damage and injury/fatality of innocent bystanders when drive bys occur.  Specific targets doesn't imply it isn't a mass shooting.
3.  The media often doesn't report gun crimes unless they involve white people.  This means many drive bys and other mass shootings don't make the news.
4.  The gun fatality rate for some black neighborhoods is higher than the gun fatality rate in iraq for US soldiers stationed inside a warzone.  There literally are plenty of mass shootings involving guns and non-muslim blacks.  

Basically, the news doesn't report drive bys and similar incidents when they involve black people.  It gives some people the false impression that blacks are never involved in mass shootings.


----------



## EJ (Feb 15, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> 1.  Does being "gang affiliated" put it in a category separate from mass shootings?
> 2.  There is often a lot of unintentional collateral damage and injury/fatality of innocent bystanders when drive bys occur.  Specific targets doesn't imply it isn't a mass shooting.
> ...



!

That's a load of bull though.

I don't have cable television in my room but growing up and many news articles I read and have linked to my FB, I see gang violence or shootings/killings reported in one of the neighborhoods I grew up in all the time. 

I see it done daily in many different news sources as well. Please don't fabricate or lie to make it seem as if this stuff is never reported to support the point you're trying to make. Something I agree on some basis with anyways.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 15, 2015)

Flow said:


> !
> 
> That's a load of bull though.
> 
> ...



.

Gang violence/shootings make the *local* news.

It doesn't make *international* news.

If a 4 year old white girl accidentally picks up a gun and shoots someone.  It makes the *international* news.

If a black person guns down 5 people in a drive by it doesn't make the *international* news.

Because the news isn't about journalism, its about scaring white people into supporting gun control.  Hence only gun stories that negatively affect white people are reported *internationally*.

You should rep me for explaining this to you, because I doubt you'd have figured it out on your own.  You're not skeptical enough and lack the critical thinking necessary to figure out basic things that are extremely obvious and right in front of your face.


----------



## Son of Goku (Feb 15, 2015)

Flow said:


> !
> 
> That's a load of bull though.
> 
> ...



But does it get reported on the same scale though? Over here across the Atlantic we hardly ever here news about gang shootings (can't remember one incident). Mass shootings on the other hand, we don't miss one (or so it feels).


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2015)

It's nice of Sanity Check to swing by every few days and check our sanity by posting stupid shit.

Things don't have to make the news to matter. The news is for Joe and Jane Normal who only care about what they care about personally.

To a policymaker, statistics are more important.

And the statistics are Blacks almost never engage in random violence.


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> But does it get reported on the same scale though? Over here across the Atlantic we hardly ever here news about gang shootings (can't remember one incident). Mass shootings on the other hand, we don't miss one (or so it feels).



You actually miss a lot. . It's not until it's children or racial that it makes the news.


----------



## EJ (Feb 15, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> But does it get reported on the same scale though? Over here across the Atlantic we hardly ever here news about gang shootings (can't remember one incident). Mass shootings on the other hand, we don't miss one (or so it feels).



Do you think part of the reasons could be because mass shootings happen in a form of pent up frustration targeting random people, making it more 'interesting'? That's the scary nature of news reporting.

I still stand by my initial notion, that stuff gets reported consistently.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 15, 2015)

Blue said:


> It's nice of Sanity Check to swing by every few days and check our sanity by posting stupid shit.
> 
> Things don't have to make the news to matter. The news is for Joe and Jane Normal who only care about what they care about personally.
> 
> ...





Flow said:


> Do you think part of the reasons could be because mass shootings happen in a form of pent up frustration targeting random people, making it more 'interesting'? That's the scary nature of news reporting.
> 
> I still stand by my initial notion, that stuff gets reported consistently.



.

You're both digging wider & deeper holes for yourselves.

Blue fails to comprehend the meaning of the term journalistic equality where ideally whites and blacks receive near to the same exposure for committing near to identical crimes.  He also fails to note the biased precedent that goes with international news neglecting to cover drive bys and mass shootings involving minorities, while flooding the airwaves with stories of whites being shot.

Flow fails to comprehend the fact that CNN and other international news never cover drive bys or mass shootings involving blacks or minorities.  There is a lack of exposure on those issues on the international scale.

Flow, you say its "reported constantly".  Is it reported constantly on the international scale?  Or is it contained locally?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> There is a lack of exposure on those issues on the international scale.



Because nobody expects any different from them. It's like tide goes in, tide goes out. Minorities shoot each other up. What's on TV tonight?

It's not something that generates viewership. Now, high-profile white serial killers? White guy killing a black teenager? Emotionally charged murder with some kind of politically exploitable angle? Baby, you got a stew going. 

At which point people started thinking that way, who knows.


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> Blue fails to comprehend



Nah bro that's you. I'm trying to tell you that nobody who matters gives a shit what's on the news, except insofar as it affects public opinion.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 15, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Because nobody expects any different from them. It's like tide goes in, tide goes out. Minorities shoot each other up. What's on TV tonight?
> 
> It's not something that generates viewership. Now, high-profile white serial killers? White guy killing a black teenager? Emotionally charged murder with some kind of politically exploitable angle? Baby, you got a stew going.
> 
> At which point people started thinking that way, who knows.



You're right in that there could be other reasons & motivations for international news not covering gun violence involving minorities.  That's a good point.



Blue said:


> Nah bro that's you. I'm trying to tell you that nobody who matters gives a shit what's on the news, except insofar as it affects public opinion.



If the international news sources you read covered drive by shootings and minority mass shootings.

Your worldview might be different.  

Others worldview might also be different.

So we might say there is some bias present.


----------

